
Donald Trump claims 'millions voted illegally' but offers no evidence - Ceezy
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2016/nov/27/donald-trump-scam-recount-jill-stein-hillary-clinton
======
kafkaesq
He doesn't need "evidence". He just _knows_.

------
elmerfud
How dare Trump make unsubstantiated claims! Only Jill Stein and Hillary
Clinton are allowed to make those.

The article does a fair job of pointing it there is no evidence for either
sides claims, but the title is worded to mislead. Where is the title "Jill
Stein claims vote hacking but offers no evidence"?

~~~
stephenr
The difference is, one side says they think something may have happened, and
want an independent audit (recount) to determine if it did.

The other side makes claims as if they are fact, to try and change people's
opinion of what actually happened (ie who won the popular vote) and
specifically doesn't want any investigation/recount.

~~~
elmerfud
Both sides are making unsubstantiated claims and speaking as if they are
facts.

